

Poll confirms that everyone on Twitter is a dick - selamattidur
http://www.journalism.org/analysis_report/twitter_and_campaign

======
willvarfar
An interesting analysis they don't seem to have made is to look at the track
record per person.

They don't describe if someone posts 100 negative comments that counts as 100
or as just 1.

And the whole general angle of seeing if people swing or have two favourites
or such is not explored.

Shame. Would be too much to expect of them to make the data - citation and
assessment - publicly available.

~~~
selamattidur
That's a good point. But on the other hand, could 100 negative tweets be
considered the equivalent of one lengthy and really blistering blog post?

